# New guy needs help!!!!



## muddrunner198 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Im new, My name is David. Im addicted to flashlights. I have a Streamlight stinger HP LED. Last night I messed up the led, the little clear dome came off of it. I want your opinion, should I let streamlight fix it or should I upgrade. If I upgrade I dont want to have to change anything else. My battery pack is 3.6v , 1.8ah. The led I was looking at is the SSC-P7. It says it runs 3.4-3.6 volts. Would my driver run this LED?


----------



## muddrunner198 (Apr 21, 2011)

also, any insight or recommendations for any other led that may work would ne greatly appreciated. Thanks Dave


----------

